# CoDeSys Visualisierung



## shiznit (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei einer Visualisierung ein Polynom in 5° Schritten rotieren lassen.
Das funktioniert auch,nur ist mir das zu langsam.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Geschwindigkeit zu bestimmen/programmieren?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## KvT (16 Februar 2011)

Hi,

gibt es bei Deiner CoDeSys Version evtl. das Projekt Bspdt.pro? Ich meine das wurde bei bestimmten CoDesys Versionen immer als Beispielprojekt mitgeliefert. 

Hier wird auch ein Polygon (ich hoffe Du meinst das Ding mit "g") rotiert. Schneller dreht sich dies einfach dadurch, dass bei Visu Konfiguration auf Winkel bei "Bewegung absolut" größere Werte pro SPS Zyklus aufaddiert werden.


----------



## shiznit (16 Februar 2011)

Ja ich meine natürlich Polygon . Dieses Beispielprojekt habe ich leider nicht. Was meinst du genau damit größere Werte pro SPS Zyklus aufaddieren? Habe ein extra Programm für die Variable Winkel geschrieben,die ich dann bei Bewegung absolut eintrage.


----------



## Ghosty (16 Februar 2011)

Hi,
wenn du pro Zyklus nicht 5° sonder 10° zum Winkelwert addierst dreht sich das Polygon doppelt so schnell.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre evtl. die Zykluszeit zu verkürzen. Wobei dies natürlich auch nur Begrenzt möglich ist.
Gruß


----------



## KvT (17 Februar 2011)

Yep! So habe ich es gemeint!

Du musst nur darauf achten, dass die Visu sich - so glaube ich - nur alle 100-200ms neue Daten holt. Da kann das Ding ab einer bestimmten Aufaddition schonmal rückwärts drehen


----------

